# How many armies do you have?



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Playable army of at least say 1500 points. Doesn't need to be painted to a three-color standard. Assembled and maybe primed is sufficient for this quiz.

If you have multiple, how much is painted?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Answering my own question: Six Armies
2000 points Space Marines- Blood Ravens 97% painted.
2000 points Daemonhunters 25% painted
2000 points Witchhunters 25% painted
3000 points Tau Empire 75% painted
2000 points Eldar 50% painted
1500 points Imperial Guard 90% painted


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I have four going at the moment. 

3,000 points of Orks at 99% (I've always got a few boyz that need more work)
3,000 points Marines at 99% (Redoing them a little at a time)
1,500 Points of Tau at 10% (They quit making the color I need)
1,500 points of Eldar at 10% (Working with my girlfriend a little at a time)


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I have 2 full 2000 points (one on the trade/sell block) and building a 3rd

World Eaters 2000pts
Eldar 2200pts
Tau will be 2000 pts

Right now all of them built and mostly unpainted, but I'll be working on the Tau rather quickly to get them to the Las Vegas GT


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have 6 armies.

My Marines were my first. I have 2000 points painted.
Then came Eldar. I have 2500 points painted.
Then came World Eaters. I have 3000 points painted.
Then came Tyranids. I have 1500 points painted.
Then came my Deathwing. I have none of it painted as it is still being built.
Finally I have a Witch Hunters army. I have a canoness and unit of Sisters painted.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im really bad for jumping around with my painting for ever moving from one to the other.


Tau 2000pts (only just Started these)
Lost and the Damned 1000pts (all painted)
Kult of Speed 2000pts (all Painted)
Space Marines 1500pts (Just stared Marines for the 12th time since 1st edition)
Necrons 1500pts (Painted)
Imperial Guard 2000pts (about 1000pts painted)
Chaos Space Marine Undivided 4000pts (about 3000pts painted)
Khornite 1000pts (painted)
Slaanesh 750pts (painted)

Plus small combat patrols in others.

None of these armies is finished , There is no such thing as a finished army :lol: .


----------



## Iguard (Jan 13, 2007)

I have 7 armies.


5000 points guard All painted
3000 points marines (my own chapter) All painted
2500 points marines ( Ultra Marines) All Painted
4000 points Eldar All painted
2000 points Alpha Legion All painted
1000 points Iron warriors 70% painted
And just starting Necrons


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

so far no-one has only one army :lol:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I have two...

Daemonhunters, now about 75% painted
and guard, about 20% painted


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Four for me:
Blood Angels: 2000pts (Painted)
Eldar 1500pts (10% Painted)
Imperial Guard 2000pts (95% Painted)
Daemonhunters 1500pts (50% Painted)
And about 4500pts of unpainted WHFB Choas, non of which Is painted! :shock:


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Oops. I forgot my 2000 point painted Fantasy Battle Khorne Daemon army (Which I can throw into my World Eaters  ).

So that's 7 armies.....sigh...I know....I need to get out more.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Having multiple armies (too many?) I like to consider this "supporting GW" or "supporting my hobby". You can't have too many minis.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Tau 2000
Red Scorpions 4000
Wordbearers 2000
Nids 2000 (3rd ed)
Orks 2500
Speed freeks 2000

all the above 99% painted

Alpha legion 2000 60% painted


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

Two atm. Necron and Ultra Marines. Want to get a non-MEQ army though but AI and WFB taking over right now...

Marines mostly assembled and half painted.
Necrons 90% assembled and all those done are painted.

Need to do more marines as our club doesn't like playing with unpainted stuff


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

5

Empire 3000+pt
tomb king 2000pt
khorne 3000pt
space marine 4000+pt
necron 2000+pt

EDIT: all painted


----------



## Raziel (Jan 24, 2007)

i have 3 armies. witch hunters 2300 pts, slaanesh chaos 1650 pts & i've just started a diy loyalist marine chapter 500 pts.


----------



## Tok (Jan 24, 2007)

This is kind of interesting, I actually have more like 2 and a half armies. When my brother and I started about a year and a half ago, we each started out with one army. But my brother's friend, who used to play, gave us his army, which we both use. 

So I have 

- About 3000 pts Space Marines (my own chapter, "Fire Drakes"). About 90% painted or more, but recently I've been going back to touch up some of my older models. It was my first army, after all, so some of theoldrer models aren't exactly... pretty.

- 1850 pts of Orks. About 70% painted. I'm spending a lot of time on each model for this army, and since Orks kind of havea lot of models, this is taking painfully long.

-Share with my brother about 2000 pts Dark Eldar. I got about 1000 pts of these for free from my brother's friend, mentioned above, almost all of which was painted. Me and my brother over time added about 1000 more points. Right now, I'd say about 80% painted.

I voted three, counting the Dark Eldar since I do partially own them, and use them often.

[edited- forgot to say how much was painted]


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

3

1,500 Points roughly SM-- My own Chapter, 2% assembled (NEW ARMY!)
2,000 Dark Eldar, (Painted when I was 10, dubbed "Twsited Blades"
5,000 Tau (And i hate them! :roll: )


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

2, kind of.

1 IG army at around 1500-2000 depending on how I throw the infantry squads around, which is about 80% painted

1 Daemonhunters, well, retinue really, that I attach to the IG army. Am planning to expand it into a full army with assassins, marines and all that jazz. About 25% painted.

The reason none of these are finished is because it's about 20 degrees outside, and the spray paint gets all fuzzy if I use it below 45 degrees. (40 is pushing it, I got away with 30 when I painted my inquisitor's rhino, but it took all day to dry.)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Word Bearers up to 2000 pnts and working on gettin my hands on some Black Templars


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> 5,000 Tau (And i hate them! :roll: )


You know, I know a place where your Tau could have a nice home. :twisted:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

3 here. Chaos, Tau, and LatD.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I have 3. 7000pts of SW, 1500 DE and 1500 undivided. I been collecting my wolves for about 12-13yrs.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I have gone through almost 10 completed armies over the years, 
but these days I 'only' have the following left;

- 2000 pst. painted iron warriors
- 1000 pst. painted space wolves (needs updating)
- 1000+ word bearers WIP
- 750 pst. cult of speed that need some serious (painting) update and new models 
- fully painted mordor/harad lotr force
- various low points warhammer groups

As you might guess I indeed have problems staying 
focused on 1 army or project :wink:


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

I have four armies and they all rock.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Three.

About 1700 points of Fantasy Empire
About 1000 points of Fantasy Orks 
God knows how many points of Space Marines (mostly in parts and painted badly)

And just started my Deamonhunters so they don't count. But they will oh they will.


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ (May 24, 2007)

I only have 1 army....1 army of 10 SM's....I'm serious.

With the lack of funds I've been having and the very high prices I haven't been able to buy any minatures, or the codex for that matter, in the last few months.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

erm..lots

3000 points of Space marines
1700 points of Chaos
1500 points DA
4000 points Guard (cadian, Vostroyan, Tallarn)
1200 points Eldar
600 points orks
300 points Tau

nearly 2000 points Dwarves
1000 points empire

2000 points Isengard 

all of that bar the dwarves and empire is fully painted.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Right, 

2000pts Angels vermillion
1500pts grey knights
1500pts dark eldar
2000pts eldar
1500pts guard
1500pts deathwing
1500pts iron warriors
1500pts armoured company


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I had a 1500pt Genestealer Cult and a 1000pt Ork warband, but this was 2nd Edition, so you'd halve the points values now. Plus, I don't know exactly what of either army has survived to this day until I get them from storage, so I don't know if they count as armies I currently have! :wink:

As I remember, the Cult was 90% or more painted, and the Orks were about half done, because 1000pts is still a lot of figures!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

40k:
1700-1850pts of guard drop troops w/radical daemonhunter allies (75% painted)

in the works;
- 1500pts eldar (being built for this year's astronomi-con toronton!)
- roughly 1850pts of space marines. (my own radical chapter 'the bearers of dark knowledge) still gathering all the bitz for this one!
- expanding my guard to their full regiment with 3 companies
- 1700pts LatD of a word bearers flavour! (ie; allied dark apostle & lots of daemons)

fantasy:
in the works;
- 3000pts empire. amethyst wizard's personal guard w/morr theme
- 3000 skaven. grey seer w/eshin 'allies' watching over a powerful skryre agent theme

i generally build to a backstory so it takes me a while to write up a list i can build to... and i also love my conversions a bit too much!

cheers!


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

In 40k Ive got Orks, Guard, Marines and believe it or not Squats

Marines are about 4k 80%ish painted

Squats 2k all painted

IG Around 6k A curse to forgeworld and my expensive tanky addiction All the tanks/aircraft are painted and about 70-80% Infantry

Orks Lets just say more than you can shake the biggest stick you can think of at, Ive been collecting, converting and promising to paint them for over 15 years. Enough Said.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

2 armies for me.
2000 points SM
700 points Eldar


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

over 3000 ork speed freaks called 'the speedy death' lead by warboss rustynail and has 6 wartrukk all with 9 boys and nob


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

nobrot said:


> Squats 2k all painted


I am deeply envious of that. True 40K fandom is having an army that GW hasn't supported for around a decade or so, and having the misplaced gall to brag about it. For me, it's the Genestealer Cult. "Yeah, got me some Ork Genestealer Hybrids. Now, what's with these 'Tau' fellers you keep talking about?"

I have two armies that are of a respectable size, Tyranids and Necrons (though the Tyranid army is significantly larger). I'm working on an Ork army too, but it's been slow going. Oh, and my Genestealer Cult is making a comeback, too! 8)


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

Flam said:


> nobrot said:
> 
> 
> > Squats 2k all painted
> ...


Lol Thanks. Ive still got a load of my old cult stuff knocking about with the original screamer killers, i think ive still got a couple of mobs of ork genestealer hybrids, think there were four stages of model from the freebooters book


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Flam said:


> Oh, and my Genestealer Cult is making a comeback, too! 8)


Huzzah! :wink: 



nobrot said:


> Lol Thanks. Ive still got a load of my old cult stuff knocking about with the original screamer killers, i think ive still got a couple of mobs of ork genestealer hybrids, think there were four stages of model from the freebooters book


Ah *Freebooterz*. One day I'll put together a Freebooterz-themed Ork army, even if I have to proxy 80% of it (as I suspect I shall).

And congratulations on the Squat army. That's keeping it real!


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

kelvingreen said:


> Flam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and my Genestealer Cult is making a comeback, too! 8)
> ...


I know this is sad but let me know what models your gona need i think ive probably got afew dozen spares of each in the bitz box


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

That's a fantastic offer, thanks.

I've got an old 1000pt Ork army lying around somewhere, so I'll mostly just repaint that lot so it looks more "Freebootery". Getting some proper Kaptin types might be handy though. 

I'll definitely keep you in mind, thanks again!


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

i have 3 
marines
tau
and guard


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

5500 SM 
2651 CSM
1500 Tau
2000 SoB
2000 Tyranids
3500 Fantasy Knight Goblins (not a typo, hilarious. Night Gobbo Bretonnian list.) 
3000 Fantasy Tzeentch

-Dirge


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

It is just easier to say for 40k I do not have an Eldar or Necron Army. For Fantasy I do not have a Tomb Kings. All are in some stage of assembly or paint.


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

2000 points of Necrons - 10% painted

Approximately equivalent point value of Witch Hunters - none painted. Well that's not true but I'm stripping them and doing them again.


----------



## Ario Barzano (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok well i have one hell of a lot of stuff in my roof so this is roughly how much i have:

space marines well over 4000pts (5% painted and ever decreasing as i just can stop buying extra units.) 
Eldar 2000pts (all needs repainting) 
Tau 2500pts (30% painted)
sisters of battle 1750pts (80% painted)
orks 1500pts (50% painted)
Imperial guard 3000pts (95% painted)
daemon hunters 1500pts (100% painted)

OK i think that the proper armies but i also have 
tyranids 500pts (just base coated)
dark eldar 500pts (i got these from ebay with my eldar codex and can't be bothered to repaint them.)


Not all the above armies are mine some of them are my brothers but i have done most of the modelling and painting.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

3k-4k points eldar biel tan
3k-4k points space wolves


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i have lots at the moment as follows

chaos tzeentch 3000 pts painted 
ogre kingdoms 2000 pts painted
empire loads most painted
ogre kingdoms 2000 ish converted and undercoated

and for 40k
3000 pts eldar half painted
2500 marines 3 models painted rest built
loads of chaos and guard/inquisitor that i'll get around to later

luckily for me i can paint to a high standard really quickly unfortunatly i've got to be in the mood to do bases so i've got a backlog of armies that just need finishing


----------



## Metal_Ead (Jan 30, 2008)

5 total armies are in my collection.
I have 4 armies for 40k:
7000 pts Orks, 4200 pts Necrons, 2600 pts Eldar, 2000 pts Imperial Guard
1 Fantasy army:
Empire
I know I'm crazy, but I play a LOT of Apocalupse.:mrgreen:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

1500 point Space Marines
575 points of Tau
1500 roughly planned Chaos


----------



## apd9122 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have:

Dark Angels: 5000 points 100% painted
Tyranids: 2500 Points (3rd edition style so unplayable) 100 %
Necrons: 3000 98%
Drop Pod Marines pre-heresy Isavan 5 paint schemes: 2000 in progress 70%
Chaos Red Corsairs: new codex puts me down to 1500 pts and 50 % painted
Lost and the Damned: 1500 points unplayable illegal and on display 100%
Deamons: GOT a head start on the new codex with 4 full squads of various deamons heheh


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Ultramarines - about 90% painted
Orks - about 70% painted
Chaos - about 60% painted

The BA, Eldar, and Witch-hunters are all less than 1500 so don't count.

I'm presuming this is just for 40k here?

'He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty cyclops!'


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

1,500 points Dark Angels 100% painted.

1,200 points Tau 10% painted.

When I have about 50% of the Tau painted I'm going to strip and redo most of the DA. 

I'm amazed to see so many people with 5 or 6 or 7 different armies, how in hell do you afford it?

I've been collecting and playing 40K for a little over 2 years, I don't even have 3000pts all up and I've probably spent way more $$ than I should have.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I only have 3 armies left out of 7 or so.
3,000pt Eldar; being stripped and repainted from old editions so still in early stages.
3,000pt Armored Company; Was 90% but have reprimed them to start over.
1,500pt Space Wolves; Used to be 2,500pts, but lost and sold stuff over time. Primed again.

Most of my stuff is in the beginning stages again, as I got back into 40k with effort within the last couple months and decided to update my old models with new schemes and new additions.


----------



## Vanger (Feb 13, 2008)

I voted 3 because I have:

- 6000+ points of chaos and growing (good lord I must have been crazy to buy so much in the last 7 months )
- 2250 fully painted Necrons
- 1000-1500 points of SW remnants, which I plan on rebuilding to a full army

Aside from these I have some nids too waiting for me to assemble and paint them.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

3500 of Ultramarines 99% painted
2000 of Necron 100% painted
2500 of Black legion 100% painted
2000 of Tau 90% painted
1000 of 13th company 35% painted and mostly unassembled and scattered


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I have two.

Flesh Tearers which are around 25% painted. I have around 4500 points for these.

Tau Empire which is around 15% painted. I just barely make 1500 for this.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

If you count 40k and fantasy its 2 armies. So if for you non math people out there, that is one 40k army (WH) and one fantasy army (lizardmen).


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

4000 Dark Angels -all painted, w/ 3000 waiting
2000+ Necron -all painted w/ 2000 waiting
2000 Grey Knights -mostly painted
1500 Death korp -assembled w/ no primer


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Three for me
Catachan Imperial Guard 4000pts (100% painted and flocked)
Witchhunter/Daemonhunter 2000pts (30% painted no flocking)
Armored Company 2200pts (Haven't even started. I'm so lazy. They are all assembled)


----------



## CarpeDM1214 (Feb 10, 2008)

4-5000 pts of Orks 10% Painted.
1500-2000 pts of Eldar 80% Painted
3000 pts Chaos/Thousand Sons 90% Painted.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've got way too many 40k armies--this is all stuff that's painted, I've got a hell of a lot more that isn't.

Lions Rampant Space Marines (no clue on points... bordering on 4 Companies now)
Sons of Horus (upwards of around 8000 points)
Thousand Sons (around 2500 points)
Eldar (not sure on points... I mostly just have 'em to paint 'em.)
Imperial Guard Armoured Company (2500 points)

For Fantasy, I've got two armies...
High Elves at around 2000 points
Greenskins at around 5000 points


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 6000 points of 40k (Marines+Greyknights) and 4000 points of High Elfs and 4000 points of Bretonnians.


----------

